# Blender 2.48a released



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2008)

I've have not been doing any graphics work lately so I got behind in keeping up on Blender releases.

The lastest version is 2.48a and was released on October 23rd.



> Blender 2.48 includes all the work done on the Blender Game Engine and the Apricot Open Game "Yo Frankie!", with much better functioning game logic editing, character animation, and Blender Material based real-time shaders. And as last minute surprise a Bullet physics update with Softbody support.
> Also in this release; *Windows 64 bits support*, Grease Pencil for sketching annotations,  Sun/Sky/Atmosphere rendering, new modifiers, and an improved text editor with Python API support. And last but not least, an enormous list of open bug reports were handled.



Just a heads-up for any Blender users who are not aware of this latest release.


----------

